# best and worst hunting shows, cast your vote



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

My favorite show is jim shockeys,he hunts places i never heard of. My worst is kieth warren, he might as well hand feed them before he shoots one. Cast your vote!!


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

I cant stand Monster Trophy Whitetail with that Dr. nobody of nothing.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Keith and Allen Warren's shows, do not know how they do it.. They come to our home state, even up north here, not known for trophy bucks, and manage to shoot monsters each year.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Tred Barta's show was the worst


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Keith and Allen Warren's shows, do not know how they do it.. They come to our home state, even up north here, not known for trophy bucks, and manage to shoot monsters each year.


 
are you saying good or bad? They hunt high fence. Paradise Hunt Club is about 1 mile from my cabin.


----------



## janddp (May 13, 2009)

Always liked Barta's show, he always seemed down to earth like a regular guy. He also hunted lots of public land. I hate the shows where guys are "hunting" on a ranch.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

1) Bill Winke's Midwest Whitetails
2) Heartland Bowhunter
3) Getting Close w/ Lee & Tiffany
4) Jim Shockey (both shows)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> are you saying good or bad?


Im saying they are awesome hunters.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

What the show where the guy does DIY hunts,i think he's from Minnesota, good show u 
can relate to


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I like Deer & Deer Hunting with Charlie Alshiemer.

I hate shows where they hoot, holler, and jump around after every kill.


----------



## newbostonmike (Mar 5, 2002)

Love Jim Shockey, and North American Whitetail. The Warren bros hunt nothing but game ranches. Thats not hunting.


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

I think lee and tiffany she is smoking hot


----------



## Alan454 (Sep 20, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Keith and Allen Warren's shows, do not know how they do it.. They come to our home state, even up north here, not known for trophy bucks, and manage to shoot monsters each year.


Yeah he hunts high fence ranches. No respect for that guy or his show. If you want to shoot a deer from a high fence property and are content with it then more power to you, but to have it on tv as a HUNTING show is a joke. 

Favorite is North American Whitetail because they pack a lot in to every episode. Roger Raglin is prolly a close second. 

Worst is the previously mentioned Keith and Allen Warren shows, followed by long range pursuit. I do have respect for a guy that can shoot accurately out to 1000 yards, but I don't feel that is hunting. Setting up a half mile away from an animal is just not that interesting to me.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I like all the Drury outdoor shows ( wildlife obsession, dream season, and bow madness)
I like them because they always have some great footage and naturally shoot some really nice bucks. Nothing I will ever experience, but entertaining. Sometimes you can even pick up a few pointers, but for the most part I don't think their calling and set ups would work as well in high pressured areas. I do though get annoyed with the post shot celebrations and how they always seem to connect on their "target" buck.
I also like the Lakowski's, Kisky's and the Whitetail Freaks.

Jim Shockey is cool to watch, but I don't have much interest in the African hunts.

Besides those few shows I don't really care for too many of the others but will pretty much watch any of them if they are hunting whitetails.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I like live 2 hunt with Cody Robbins, lee and Tiffany, buck commander, bone collector, and in pursuit.

You can keep the warren brothers shows.

If you want a laugh watch Jimmy Big Time.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the


outdoors.[/_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

bucksnbows said:


> I like all the Drury outdoor shows ( wildlife obsession, dream season, and bow madness)
> I like them because they always have some great footage and naturally shoot some really nice bucks. Nothing I will ever experience, but entertaining. Sometimes you can even pick up a few pointers, but for the most part I don't think their calling and set ups would work as well in high pressured areas. I do though get annoyed with the post shot celebrations and how they always seem to connect on their "target" buck.


I am not a big deer hunter or deer show watcher.. But with the ones you have mentioned that I think is great, is alot of their footage comes from their own properties, not a ton of travel like other shows.. Granted they are in states known for huge deer, but they have also put a huge deal of effort and knowledge into the equation to continue to do what they do.


----------



## Quickdraw (Jul 31, 2007)

My vote for the worst goes to Ted Nugent's show. I used to be a fan back in the 90's but that dude has become quite lame. Same 5 catch phrases over and over, and now he relentlessly pushes products darn near the point of being an infomercial. What a sell-out. Ted, you suck.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

1.Meat Eater
2.Spirit of the Wild
3.Best and Worst of Tred Barta

If you can't notice the trend, its that these 3 don't just shoot monster animals. I hate watching a show where you know they are always going to show a monster.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nothing but half hour infomercials for outdoor products.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Meat Eater is my favorite. Lots of respect for someone who can hunt anywhere, without a guide and still be successful. He might not shoot the biggest animal but its real. He's also a pretty good writer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## haas (Nov 15, 2010)

Love Gun It With Benny Spies and Tred Barta. Absolutely hate Razor Dobbs Alive. He is an idiot and makes hunters look the same.


----------



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

Really enjoy watching Deer & Deer Hunting shows along with the Drury hunting shows....cant stomach to watch "Bucks of Tecomate"....Foxworthy and his second hand are a joke as far as im concerned....to each his own!


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Right now my favorite is live 2 hunt with cody robins. I hate the warren brothers, where in the world is colorado buck, long range hunter, texas trophy hunters.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

They all suck.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

ESOX said:


> They all suck.


Agreed. They are not hunting, they are show business, nothing more. I also think that they put unrealistic ideas into some hunters' heads as to how it should be when in reality it will never be, especially in this state.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

ESOX said:


> They all suck.


X3!


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Deer and deer hunting...only one I watch

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

ESOX said:


> They all suck.


x4!!


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

If you dont like watching tiffany lakoskys smilling face on tv i might question you. I like gettin close and whitetail freaks they do it right. Jim shockey sets the standard in outdoor telivision in my mind plus i love to watch his dad and father in-law. I can not stand wildgame nation drives me nuts.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

My new fav is spook nation. Huge bucks


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Worst... Wildgame nation...

Best!!! Hallowed Ground Outdoors!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

dont realy like any of them, but despise any show that the title includes the words freak, thugs, madness, extreme, ect. or contains rap music in the intro...


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

I actually enjoy Deer and Deer Hunting, although I can't believe I just sat through two shows dedicated to the fantasy that the rut does not happen at the same time every year:lol:.

I sometimes watch Bill Winke's show, he actually occasionally has some decent information when the camera is not gazing longingly at his Nikon binocular strap. Most of them (at least the ones I have seen--can't speak to some of the ones mentioned) are pure crap aimed only at convincing us that whatever products they are wearing, shooting, carrying, or spritzing will actually work in the real world conditions we hunt under.

Any one of them would probably struggle mightily to shoot a 2.5 year old buck every other year or so under the conditions we live with in Michigan (outside a high fence), and using the techniques I see them using on those shows. There is a darned good reason you do not see these shows filming hunts in MI (except for the high fence ones of course).

Imagine trying to whisper to your cameraman with a buck 20 yards away in Michigan..."you got 'im, you got 'im?"

The buck would be in the next county. "I don't got 'im, I don't got 'im.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

They are what they are. Some are good, some are ok and some are turned off as soon as they start.

Midwest Whitetail, the online shows, is the best "real world" one out there in my opinion. With the way they are broken down by region (use to be by state) you can see guys hunting in area's and conditions similar to yours. The semi-live format is cool too as it progresses through the season along with you every year.

While I agree that there are plenty of hollywood hunters that would struggle to succeed if asked to hunt for real here in Michigan, there are several that if given the time to scout and set up would do fine and take good animals here in Michigan.

If you watch the shows the guys that shoot big free ranging bucks all the time are great land managers as much as great hunters. They all hunt in great states like Iowa which always helps but they do a good job of managing what they have and making it as good as possible. 

Take a good Michigan hunter and put them on a Drury farm, the Kisky compound or Lee and Tiffany's place and a good buck would die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zstwins (Oct 18, 2004)

The best- Hardcore Pursuit they do a lot of hunting in the UP and kill some good bucks.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

muliefever said:


> Worst... Wildgame nation...


I agree.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I think that if you can manage several thousand acres,and get your nieghbores to let them grow ,you can get bucks to live to 5-6 years old ,but I think you need very low hunting pressure to get the deer out in a field and feel comfortable ,like you see 3 or 4 huge bucks at the same on t.v.,really? I dont see that happening in my area,the deer are to smart or warry for that to happen. I have heard that deer in midwest states are easier to hunt. Cause they get less pressure. Dont know if thats true. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

That show with Tiffany...and what's that guys name??? I never noticed him before!

Posted from my cell phone - "I don't text and drive. Trust me, when I'm texting I completely ignore my driving!"


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

zstwins said:


> The best- Hardcore Pursuit they do a lot of hunting in the UP and kill some good bucks.


This one sounds interesting. I checked out some of their promos. Got it set up on the DVR for Monday. Looks like they actually hunt free range MI deer and do well at it.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I like most of the shows...where they don't hunt with guides or outfitters. Drury Brothers and Shockey are some of my personal favorites. Anything I can watch and gain a little understanding why they are choosing that stand...in that spot, and its really cool when they go after a particular buck. Also...I appreciate all of the sights and sounds of the great video recording capabilities that is prevalent nowadays...

Good relaxation stuff too...I often fall asleep to them 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

I prefer honey boo-boo over the hunting shows lately. More entertaining to watch and less commercials.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Mightymouse said:


> Take a good Michigan hunter and put them on a Drury farm, the Kisky compound or Lee and Tiffany's place and a good buck would die.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is an entirely different thread all together...but its pretty tough going from MI to other states and expect to shoot the 5 year old+, when you are only used to ever seeing a 3 year old or younger. It looks easy on film...but its because those guys have shot and killed a couple dozen of them. Different animals for sure....you can't make 1 mistake, as MI guys who have hunted my WI lease with me can attest too...

And that's why I love some of those DVDs...knowing what it took to get those older bucks, if they are free-ranging, non guided...

Anyways...gets me fired up for sure this time of year!! Good eye candy...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Bass pro king of bucks,eastmans hunting journal ,are good. Ted nugent,wildgame nation, suck


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I like Easton Bowhunting with Fred Eichler, that dude is a character and he get so excited, his show is fun to watch and isn't always about taking a trophy. I also like Meateater, going in getting done yourself. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I hate to admit it but Widerness Journal with Kyle Randall is pretty much the only outdoor show I watch. My non hunting Daughter and Son in law come over almost every thursday and they sit right there and watch him to. My Son in law can talk and act just like Kyle, cracks me up. The worst is Michigan Outdoors or whatever they call it now. Sorry Jimmy but its boring.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mightymouse
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Now that I've hunted several years in Missouri with the CRP, small fingers of woods, creeks, draws, etc.....it is VERY different that hunting the big woods of Michigan. We may have some hunters who are very good at hunting large tracks of timber, but it is 100% different once you try and hunt the area that Lakoski's, Drury's etc are hunting in Missouri and Iowa. 100 acres may only be huntable by 1 or 2 people vs. the 5-10 that we see crammed onto those sized properties here. You have to change your mindset and hunt spots that you wouldn't think of hunting here. a 4.5 old (or older) buck is a different animal, thinks differently, acts differently, and must be hunted differently than a 2.5 or even 3.5 yr old. I'm soooo addicted to hunting those areas now that I can't even get excited to hunt here anymore. I know it's great to sit in the woods, nature, blah blah....but to see mature bucks react to calling, decoys, and seeing what a real rut can look like, just makes me appreciate my annual Missouri trips that much more. 

As far as shows....I'm a fan of all Drury shows, Whitetail freaks, and Back Country Quest (local Midland guys). I understand some of the comments about not feeling it is realistic to see big bucks hit the ground all the time on these shows, however I think some of you fail to realize the number of hours these guys are spending in a stand as it's basically their job. They are hunting basically every day of the whitetail season on some very good pieces of property (and not high fenced). I have talked with many of these folks and can tell you it truly becomes a grind, much like anyones job. Gives many of us something to strive for though and hope to see a true giant come within 25 yards


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Any show that contains the following, I change the channel:

- Ugly heavy metal or thrash music, especially right after the shot.

- Guys with earrings, especially loopy gold ones in both ears! Which leads to.....

- Much like my dislike of "new country" music, I don't care for the "new hunting" genre.

I do like Tom Miranda's shows. I like Uncle Ted because he's not a horn hunter. A forky, spike or doe can be a trophy to him and that's getting to be a rare trait these days. The Easton shows are good too. Fred & Michelle Eichler are cool.

I guess it's hard not to talk about hunting shows with out talking about the gals. Tiffy is ok but she is getting too chatty-n-catty for my liking. Nicole Jones and Julie Kreuter are cute too. The one other brunette gal with the heart shaped face, whose name escapes me, is cute too.

Oh ya...honorable mention as a dislike....Stan Potts. The guy sounds like he has a porn star orgasm in the treestand after his shots.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

melvvin said:


> I hate to admit it but Widerness Journal with Kyle Randall is pretty much the only outdoor show I watch. My non hunting Daughter and Son in law come over almost every thursday and they sit right there and watch him to. My Son in law can talk and act just like Kyle, cracks me up. The worst is Michigan Outdoors or whatever they call it now. Sorry Jimmy but its boring.


Yeah like kyle randel doesnt have almost every michigan whitetail hunt airing strait from hoptkins throphy deer pen. Give me a break. The only thing that show has going is that he bow hunts so much and has some pretty good michign fishing at times.


----------



## Chips (Sep 7, 2010)

Bone Collector, Uncle Ted, Buck Commander!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SDpheasantkiller1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Tred barta was a good one.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Jeff Sturgis said:


> I like most of the shows...where they don't hunt with guides or outfitters. Drury Brothers and Shockey are some of my personal favorites. Anything I can watch and gain a little understanding why they are choosing that stand...in that spot, and its really cool when they go after a particular buck. Also...I appreciate all of the sights and sounds of the great video recording capabilities that is prevalent nowadays...
> 
> Good relaxation stuff too...I often fall asleep to them
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I agree. As far as the worst, the Warren guys hunting game ranch deer sucks and the Lakoskey's show is really annoying. I can't bear hearing that blond chick constantly running her mouth complaining about how cold it is and how hard the hunting is........


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

FireFox23 said:


> I like Deer & Deer Hunting with Charlie Alshiemer.
> .


First season I've ever liked it. I like the format change this year. Same great info.
Used to love Huntley Ritter (no more show  )
Love any midwest type show that shows free range hunting.
Mike Waddel
Drury Brothers

Dislike any Texas show. 
The two grey haired dudes that sit at the desk and talk about thier hunt


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

bfaber said:


> Yeah like kyle randel doesnt have almost every michigan whitetail hunt airing strait from hoptkins throphy deer pen. Give me a break. The only thing that show has going is that he bow hunts so much and has some pretty good michign fishing at times.


He still has some good shows from out west. He had a good whitetail show from Canada plus the fishing from there too. He also does some decent Turkey shows too. The ranch hunting esp. the bow camp one are the worst ones and thats what my tv remote is for. I just watch something else. I still get a kick out him though he's hilarious.


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright I may take some crap for this but I have read every one of the previous post and take some pride in this topic. 

I am one of the creators of Pass Through Productions. We are a group of 100% Michigan hunters who cover most of the areas south of Mt Pleasant. We do have sponsors that help us out (most of which are other small Michigan companies) but we dont like to PUSH them on anyone in our shows. We hunt only private and public land and WILL NEVER hunt in a high fence situation. Some of us will shoot a 6 point and some aim higher with the reality of Michigan hunting always in mind. 

The only reason I am putting this here is not to push our webshow but to make you guys aware that there is a group of Michigan hunters who are trying to make entertaining viewing for guys, girls and kids to watch and enjoy. If you want to check it out you can follow our shows on the website (passthroughproductions) dot com. If not that is cool too! Not trying to step on toes or put out a plug here. Just felt it needed to be added to the conversation.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Heartland Bowhunter is the only one I care to watch. Some of the camera work and editing is incredible.


----------



## JUNKYARD (Jan 25, 2011)

Best On Your Own Adventures




Worst MR Roger Raglin .


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

Dubllung4 said:


> Heartland Bowhunter is the only one I care to watch. Some of the camera work and editing is incredible.


I absolutely agree. Jason Brown (a local guy) is the master at using SLR and RED cameras to get some incredible shots. The stuff they do in very remote locations (Project Dropped Alaska) is unbelievable. To bring that kind of gear along on a trip is a ridiculous undertaking in itself. All of Rusted Rooster's shows are top notch in my book. Production work is incredible and they are down to earth guys. 

Meat Eater is also a pretty cool premise for a show and good to see another Michigan guy (Steven Rinella) doing well. Although I think Tom Miranda can be somewhat corny, I like his show because he's the genuine article. He's hunted, fished and trapped in Michigan and made his first break into the industry in the U.P. He's a true woodsman and a heck of a hunter although sometimes I don't think that shows through on his shows.

There are very, very few shows that I bother to watch anymore. Too much one-upsmanship to be the most edgy personality or copying someone like Wadell, or by having your own catch phrase (if I hear "Boohya" one more time...). I don't know, guess I'm just jaded too because I know some of them behind the scenes and know who they really are.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I really enjoy Midwest Whitetail online and I use to watch Jay Gregory, not sure if he's still on or not.
Because I seldom, if ever watch hunting shows, I won't weigh in on who I don't like, however when I see Ted N. on the tube...I cringe a bit.


----------



## hillsdale (May 23, 2010)

Cody Robbins Live 2 Hunt
Bill Winke Midwest Whitetail
Primos Elk Hunts

These guys are all very good hunters and would do very well in the state of MI.

Cody Robbins just plain kills huge bucks. I don't care where you hunt, killing a monster muley or whitetail on film takes some skill.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> holzy said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't agree more. Now that I've hunted several years in Missouri with the CRP, small fingers of woods, creeks, draws, etc.....it is VERY different that hunting the big woods of Michigan. We may have some hunters who are very good at hunting large tracks of timber, but it is 100% different once you try and hunt the area that Lakoski's, Drury's etc are hunting in Missouri and Iowa. 100 acres may only be huntable by 1 or 2 people vs. the 5-10 that we see crammed onto those sized properties here. You have to change your mindset and hunt spots that you wouldn't think of hunting here. a 4.5 old (or older) buck is a different animal, thinks differently, acts differently, and must be hunted differently than a 2.5 or even 3.5 yr old. I'm soooo addicted to hunting those areas now that I can't even get excited to hunt here anymore. I know it's great to sit in the woods, nature, blah blah....but to see mature bucks react to calling, decoys, and seeing what a real rut can look like, just makes me appreciate my annual Missouri trips that much more.
> ...


Hey Ryan, good to see you back posting! Good luck in MO this year!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

If Mitch had a show I'd watch.


----------



## rubber duck (Nov 2, 2010)

I liked Big Boy Adventures with Kevin Johnson; it was good to see a michiganders hunting program, unfortunatly the outdoor channel no longer shows it. I am also a huge Jim Shockey fan.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> rubber duck said:
> 
> 
> > I liked Big Boy Adventures with Kevin Johnson; it was good to see a michiganders hunting program, unfortunatly the outdoor channel no longer shows it. I am also a huge Jim Shockey fan.


How boutcha Rubber Duck! A member since 2010 and your first post?:lol:
Come around more often and let us know what you're thinking!


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

hillsdale said:


> Cody Robbins Live 2 Hunt
> Bill Winke Midwest Whitetail
> Primos Elk Hunts
> 
> These guys are all very good hunters and would do very well in the state of MI.


Bill Winke used to live in Michigan. It was here that he says he really got hooked on hunting. I'm sure he'd do fine back here again but you'd have to twist his arm to leave his Iowa farm! I've done a lot of hunting out west and it sure is a different ballgame altogether. To have a P & Y buck walk by without a shot in Michigan would be heartbreaking. Out west, I just figure there's another 5-10 in the area and eventually another will walk by. It's always fun to me to know I truly have a chance at a giant buck, not just a long shot. Once-in-a-lifetime definitely means something different out west.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Another vote for worst.......the Miller's, Alan and Warren, their shows are horrible!!! Getting turned off by the Drury's as well, I used to like um by themselves, now they got these celebrities etc....and all they show is the deer coming in and someone shooting it, I like to learn some new ideas when watching these shows, ie...stand placement, wind direction, time of year, why they chose to sit where they are, etc...Agree also sick of the shouting, fist pumping, texas longhorn sign, tongue hanging out, etc...after a kill. Can't stand the music after a shot or at the intro either....I think, generally, I actually hate most of the shows and rarely watch any of them. Oh ya, the guys from Wild Gamme Nation suck, almost as bad as the Warrens! After watching those Jackholes I avoid all of their products whenever possible!

Do like Deer and Deer Hunting
Did like Tred Barta (that show to me was hilarious)
Do like Heartland Bowhunter
Meateater
And the one where the guys from MI went to Alaska 
Did like the one episode of On Your Own where they went and killed a wolf
Someone else mentioned the boys that hunt the UP always some good footage of the UP


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

heartland bowhunter is the best out there!!!


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

How about Team Fitzgerald?:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

vsmorgantown said:


> How about Team Fitzgerald?:lol:


Or Jackie Bushman!
Where's my damn latte?!?!?!?!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I like all hunting, beats whats on most of the time on regular "reality" TV. BUT with that being said I have always liked Cody Robbins back when he was the camera man for Shockey. Back then Shockey even said that he was THE BEST MULE DEER hunter in the world. Well it shows, he just shot the biggest buck EVER taken with a bow. 

As for the worst,,,,,,,,,well anyone that hunts HIGH FENCE on TV!!!


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

I just finished watching the G5 buck story by Bill Winke on Midwest Outdoors. He really knows how to tell a great story, and has years of video, trail cameras, and sheds to back up his story. It is riveting.


----------



## Sasquatch1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Best show in my opinion is "In Pursuit" Greg Miller. Not the flashiest show, but the most informative as to how he shoots a deer in each set up. Much like his books he writes. Met Greg in Lansing Deer Show years back. Very passionate about white tails. Isn't in it for the money like a lot of guys. That's my take anyway. Worst show- Fitzgerald! Don't care much about what Guy says. And Dan is a phony. Noel Feather another ass. But he's not in the industry anymore. Good!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

I like shows I can learn from so Bill Winke, Grant Woods and Team Fitzgerald are high on my list..  just kidding about the last one


----------



## BigD78 (Mar 1, 2010)

The only hunting shows I like are the ones im seeing live from the field, however I will watch other shows on the tube once in a while however they make me wanna go places I cannot afford realistically but one day the kids will be grown and out of da house maybe then I can take my trip ta Africa.


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mightymouse said:


> They are what they are. Some are good, some are ok and some are turned off as soon as they start.
> 
> Midwest Whitetail, the online shows, is the best "real world" one out there in my opinion. With the way they are broken down by region (use to be by state) you can see guys hunting in area's and conditions similar to yours. The semi-live format is cool too as it progresses through the season along with you every year.
> 
> ...


I too like to watch Midwest Whitetail, thats really the only hunting show I ever watch.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know about the worst but the dumbest hunting show ever has to go to:

Reaper Outdoors: Survive the Hunt

The guy is a retired Navy Seal and makes the entire hunt into a military commando type operation. They hunt high fence and it is very lame.

http://www.reaperoutdoors.com/


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> Or Jackie Bushman!
> Where's my damn latte?!?!?!?!


:lol::lol: The Buckmaster:lol::lol: Horrible thanks for reminding me of that one, I almost had it blacked out of my memory forever.....damn it!!

Can't remember who they are.....but, I like those physco's who run around with those spears trying to take down a cape buffalo!:yikes:


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

All these outdoor shows are like NASCAR it's a huge plug for all there bs there trying to hock.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

1.) Heartland Bowhunter, they have the most outstanding B-roll, hands down
2.) Headhunters TV, but they are dropping fast. Ever since they picked up Barnett as a sponser they have been using strickly crossbows
3.) Midwest Whitetail or anything Drury brothers
4.) Back country quest (Michigan based company)

Worst..... Anything gun hunting! :lol:


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

TheWrench said:


> All these outdoor shows are like NASCAR it's a huge plug for all there bs there trying to hock.


 
Yep I agree with you on that, I have all but stopped watching any of them. Just seem a bit comercial for my taste, I dont have much in common with the land they hunt, the equipment they use, and the style they hunt, so it just becomes entertainment at that point. They sure can sell products well.:lol:


----------



## Esta la verdad (Sep 18, 2012)

Best: Heartland Bowhunters
Worst: Anything not in HD.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Can't stand any of them.
When they lost the spirt of the hunt and went to endorsements and over acting, that killed it.

Sent from my LG-P925


----------



## walleyedude (Feb 7, 2011)

This is what I grew up watching and still miss today. I guess im old school. RIP Fred Trost


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Gun it with Benny Spies is my favorite! He does a lot of stuff that I can see all of my buddies doing.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

For years we would watch Dan Fitzgerald and Son Guy!! We loved it!! So bad it was great!!

http://youtu.be/q4FZYrYgR1o


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

walleyedude said:


> This is what I grew up watching and still miss today. I guess im old school. RIP Fred Trost
> 
> Sure brings back memories


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

ishot3bucks said:


> For years we would watch Dan Fitzgerald and Son Guy!! We loved it!! So bad it was great!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/q4FZYrYgR1o


Exactly!!! "Manifold Meat" :lol:


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> Exactly!!! "Manifold Meat" :lol:


They were classic!!! Shot anything and everything and was just as thrilled if it was a mouse or a deer!! They did some crazy ****!!


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

zstwins said:


> The best- Hardcore Pursuit they do a lot of hunting in the UP and kill some good bucks.


I came across this show by accident and was impressed at first as they were hunting in Michigan as you mention. I have watched a total of 4 shows now and these are really 2 different shows and repeats of them. I tried to give them the benefit but I will not tune in for show 5. Of the 30 minute show, about 15 minutes are true commercials, 10 minutes of the show are then product endorsements either verbally told over and over or of camera shots showing the products or of filler such as walking in the field/woods. Maybe 5 minutes total of actual video of the hunt or pursuit but nothing of value to me because by then I am tired of seeing the parade of commercials at that point.

BB


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Best: Muddys Midwest Whitetails with Bill Winke! I also like The Crush because I like all the work they put into their land.

Worst: Monster Trophy Whitetails with Dr. Jimmy Steger, all canned hunts and he is an idiot!


----------



## ehund10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Any show where the hunter shows emotion after a kill. I cannot stand seeing people harvest an animal and not get excited. They are clearly doing it for the wrong reason. I prefer the more down to earth hunters


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

You guys are killing me here, canned hunts, pretty women, everybody trying to push products they are paid to use etc....

There was only one outdoors show that involved real men and the real outdoors the way it was meant to be, but no doubt I am one of the few here old enough to remember it.....God I'm older than dirt....
The original Michigan-Outdoors show that aired every Thursday night at 7pm.
Mort Neff, Howard Shelly, and Dick Black.

Leonard Refineries in Alma Michigan sponsored the program when it was on the air, in fact Leonard stations gave a free collectible frosted mug with 10 gallons of gas. Here's the complete set........Might be available if anyone wants it too...


----------



## TSudz (Sep 30, 2009)

I've long since accepted that these shows are 30 minute infomercials - makes it easier to stomache. I get a kick out of the Hank Parker 3D show the way they act like C'Mere Deer is the greatest thing ever, and we should all spend $20 on a container of that stuff before every sit. I can't listen to Ted Nugent anymore - he's just too intense about stuff that doesn't matter and horrifyingly self-righteous.

I'll watch just about any show that's on, really, but I flip around a lot lookin' for the kill shot on Sunday mornin's because of my distaste of the commercialism. It is hilarious to watch how Nikon or TC is placed in every shot, and wonder which scent control product they're going to spray on some of them.

I do enjoy D&DH, but man, talk about salesmen. I'm on some email list and they are trying to sell me the product du jour constantly. I respect Tred Barta - I'll never forget the time I watched him kill a grizzly from 12 yards w/a bow and arrows he made himself. Not the greatest TV, but that deserves some respect.

I get tired of the ranch hunts on TV. You want to make a cool tv show? Instead of a sponsored 'professional' in a stand on a ranch, build a TV show around giving average joe the chance to sit on one of these ranches and shoot the buck of a lifetime. Think about it - most of us don't watch these shows for the person in the tree (unless she's hot), you'll get genuine enthusiasm after the shot, the ranches are always a part sponsor anyhow, and to them, if they can prove on TV to the masses that they can help get Joe Average his dream buck, then they can sell it to Joe Average's buddies...


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Diggdug said:


> Best: Muddys Midwest Whitetails with Bill Winke! I also like The Crush because I like all the work they put into their land.
> 
> Worst: Monster Trophy Whitetails with Dr. Jimmy Steger, all canned hunts and he is an idiot!


This show is hands down the worst
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Journal of the Texas Trophy Hunter.....by the times its over you want to puke.


----------



## Fletch125 (Nov 17, 2012)

Spook spann=best


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

the rush is the best hunting show ive seen in a long time! just the intro and music get me pumped to hit the woods. not to menion they are real guys and added a couple michigan boys this season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Best: Heartland Bowhunter, Backcountry Quest (michigan made), Muddy's Midwest Whitetail, Relentless Pursuit

Worst: Whitetail Properties


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

MeatEater is a great show! Tred Barta was down to earth which made the show decent. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I guess its been awhile since I have watched the bigger shows,becuase I dont recconize many of these names... when I do catch some they are normally the low budget ones (must be my low budget cable:lol..

I like Hard core pursuit, Joe Bucher and anything else outdoors on that channel... Also like Wilderness Journal, Michigan Out of Doors,...I mostly like watching self taped vids on youtube..Consummate sportsman aka Ultimateoutdsoorsman... Midwest whitetails


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

I like deer and deer hunting but haven't seen it in a while. Ill probably get blasted for this but Ted Nugent's spirit of the wild is my favorite. I feel like he has the most relatable show. Can't remember some of the other ones but when I get a chance ill look and make another post


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

